# The "What if" machine, Movie Edition



## Tycho (May 25, 2008)

Sometimes when I see something or hear something related to a certain movie I saw sometime in the past, it starts the "what if?" machine going in my head... I was joking around with a couple friends in regards to a new MMO (Age of Conan), and we were spouting random Ahnold one-liners.  One of my friends quoted a line from "Total Recall".  After laughing a bit, I started thinking... "What if they had chosen someone BETTER for Arnie's role in Total Recall? Would there have BEEN a better choice?"  I'm still pondering if Arnold could have been replaced by someone else, and if so who...

Anyone else ever do this kind of thinking? "Oh, they should have given that role to *insert actor's name here*" or "She was a lousy *insert movie character here*" That sort of thing.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 25, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Sometimes when I see something or hear something related to a certain movie I saw sometime in the past, it starts the "what if?" machine going in my head... I was joking around with a couple friends in regards to a new MMO (Age of Conan), and we were spouting random Ahnold one-liners.  One of my friends quoted a line from "Total Recall".  After laughing a bit, I started thinking... "What if they had chosen someone BETTER for Arnie's role in Total Recall? Would there have BEEN a better choice?"  I'm still pondering if Arnold could have been replaced by someone else, and if so who...
> 
> Anyone else ever do this kind of thinking? "Oh, they should have given that role to *insert actor's name here*" or "She was a lousy *insert movie character here*" That sort of thing.



They kinda did that in "Last Action Hero" with Stallone as the T-800 instead of Arnold. And yeah, I could do that, though I can't think of any offhand atm.


----------



## Dyluck (May 25, 2008)

What if George Lucas hadn't been allowed to ruin Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What if George Lucas hadn't been allowed to ruin Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull?



Then Spielberg probably would have, like he did with E.T.


----------



## Tycho (May 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What if George Lucas hadn't been allowed to ruin Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull?



The dumb fuck couldn't have let the series end on a good note with The Last Crusade, he had to reanimate its corpse and brutally skullfuck it.  :rage:



			
				TyVulpine said:
			
		

> They kinda did that in "Last Action Hero" with Stallone as the T-800 instead of Arnold.



STALLONE SHOULD NEVER HAVE BEEN ALLOWED IN FRONT OF A CAMERA AFTER THE LAST ROCKY MOVIE.  And I don't mean this newest one.  He should have died during filming of Rocky III.  Mr. T's awesomeness should have struck him dead.

Edit: What if they had cast Robert Patrick (aka the T1000) as the lead in Total Recall? Robert Patrick is kickass.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 25, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> The dumb fuck couldn't have let the series end on a good note with The Last Crusade, he had to reanimate its corpse and brutally skullfuck it.  :rage:
> 
> 
> 
> STALLONE SHOULD NEVER HAVE BEEN ALLOWED IN FRONT OF A CAMERA AFTER THE LAST ROCKY MOVIE.  And I don't mean this newest one.  He should have died during filming of Rocky III.  Mr. T's awesomeness should have struck him dead.



What about his latest Rambo movie?


----------



## Tycho (May 25, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> What about his latest Rambo movie?



Not worth enduring Driven, Demolition Man, Judge Dredd, and the OMG WHY GOD WHY Stop or My Mom Will Shoot.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 26, 2008)

Chuck Norris starring in Total Recall.....

They say Jesus walked on water right....ha! Chuck Norris can swim on land.


----------



## Aryeonos (May 26, 2008)

I haven't seen crystal skulls yet, but lucas did write them, all of them, and he at least put Harrison Ford as indiana jones again. It wouldn't be indiana without him.

But don't ruin the movie for me, if it sucks I'll figure it out myself. People kept on saying that the pirates of the caribean movies sucked, but I still liked them. DAMN YOU OPINIONS.



On subject...Replace Mike Myers in... every movie that wasn't austin powers.


----------



## Tycho (May 27, 2008)

Aryeonos said:


> On subject...Replace Mike Myers in... every movie that wasn't austin powers.



....Like...?

Austin Powers is about the only thing Meyers had going for him, Shrek voice-acting not withstanding.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 27, 2008)

Aryeonos said:


> I haven't seen crystal skulls yet, but lucas did write them, all of them, and he at least put Harrison Ford as indiana jones again. It wouldn't be indiana without him.
> 
> But don't ruin the movie for me, if it sucks I'll figure it out myself. People kept on saying that the pirates of the caribean movies sucked, but I still liked them. DAMN YOU OPINIONS.
> 
> ...



Even Wayne's World?


----------



## Calamity (May 27, 2008)

wut about replacing robert englund (cant spell) in the nightmare on elm streets...would freddy's one-liners still be funny?


----------



## Tycho (May 28, 2008)

Calamity said:


> wut about replacing robert englund (cant spell) in the nightmare on elm streets...would freddy's one-liners still be funny?



Depends on who would be replacing him.

What if Nell McAndrews had been able to keep her role as Lara Croft, for the Tomb Raider movies? I personally don't care for Angelina Jolie as Lara Croft - she can do many other roles fine, but Nell had the LOOK (as for the acting talent, who knows).


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 28, 2008)

What if they did not hire Ben Barnes to play the most, annoying, heart-throbby, Aragorn wanna-be prince and replaced him w/someone else?


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 28, 2008)

Replacing Adam Sandler w/Steve Carrell in all his summer movies.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 28, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Replacing Adam Sandler w/Steve Carrell in all his summer movies.



Pretty much replacing Adam Sandler with ANYONE would be an improvement.


----------



## Tycho (May 28, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Pretty much replacing Adam Sandler with ANYONE would be an improvement.



Wouldn't have made "Little Nicky" any better though... that one was beyond salvation.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Wouldn't have made "Little Nicky" any better though... that one was beyond salvation.



LOL quaint choice of words.


----------



## TopazThunder (May 28, 2008)

What if they casted someone other than Orlando Bloom as the elf Legolas in the Lord of the Rings trilogy? That was a major *facepalm* for me....


----------

